# "Truth" found within "Fiction"?



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

She had laid in their bed for two weeks now.
She laid as if getting up had forgotten how
He loved her and her only
He loved her hotly and even coldly.
Her work wasn't done, it piled up higher
He loved her much, with his own desire
Not borrowed from a book
Nor copied from a movie
His heart felt movements
When she would give him her "look"
He began washing dishes
Changing water of her fishes
Sweeping the floor
and then he did more.
Carried the bundles
Scrubbed the dirt
Clearing all hurdles 
Work didn't hurt.
As nightfall fell
she could tell
Her call to him was stronger now
Entering their room
"Was she singing ?"
Lyrically calling his name?
"My Love! you waken
to continue love's game?
No, not right now
I seek my rest
But my man, you passed this test.
Leave me now return to those tasks
dredge our moat, count the casks
Check the cattle chase away the wolves
See if we have "shoes" 
That fit our hooves
Work your body hard, busy your mind
That is where true peace to find
"But my love, my woman, I want to touch you"
"I do your bidding, I have done your work,
I respectfully point out, never to shirk..
I allowed you to take my work, said she.
and I do miss it so, it allows time to pass unnoticed
This life moves so slow
I am now cursed to never know such distractions again
I have been your task-master busi-fying you then
So you may not notice I'm not doing
Except for fly-shooeing, did you not notice
Those months ago, the coma that took my life
I am just a spirit-show
My touch would be truly chilling,possibly fatal
Wakening you back to the place of natal
"So be it then! I now need to die!
Take me quickly before I wear out this broom
Sweeping this entire castle for the 400th time
yet still missing this bedroom!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*WOW where didi this come from? Is this an original piece from you? *


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes I wrote this, I just read it and I impressed myself! (Shouldn't say that ,it sounds "Bad".)
I get these poetic moods when everything rhymes,about once a month.
I didn't "Drink? "Smoke" or do "drugs" in high school,I would read classical poetry in study hall to myself and get a "buzz" going from the words nicely reacting with one another ..
this is the work of .. JimWarfield
411 N. Carroll St.
Mount Carroll, illinois 61053


----------

